# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Планшет от Lenovo

## WelcHom

Нужна помощь людей которые разбираются в мире современных планшетов. Есть у меня возможность привезти себе с Москвы [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] На наши деньги от выходит примерно мне в 4 млн руб...у нас почему то нашел только на барахолке с ценников в районе 500$ и в каталоге нигде его в продаже нету...Что скажите, вещь стоит своих вложений?

----------


## JAHolper

Я вообще планшеты не люблю, бесполезные какие-то девайсы. В машину только если, в качестве навигатора, или ребенку играться.

----------


## Vanya

планшет удобная вещь. я тоже думал что игрушка. хотя, отчасти так и есть... но все же. смотря для каких целей

топикстартеру. если хочешь именно на андроиде, то я бы скорее советовал нексус (но не тот что самсунг)

----------


## WelcHom

ну не знаю у меня друг с нексусом вооюет ппц, толи модель калечная толи он сверх кривой уже не раз сдавал в белконсоль по гарантии свой нексус. Я кастати привез себе этот Lenovo A7600 вещь что надо. Фильмы само оно смотреть

----------


## гость

Кстати, да, у Lenovo отличные планшеты в соотношении цена-качество. Про A7600 слышала только положительные отзывы, он считается планшетом для меломанов. Хорошая стереосистема и удобное расположение  динамиков на передней панели. В Беларуси пока его не видела, смотрела в интернете видеоролики, прикольный цвет, говорят софт-тач покрытие и батарея держит до 9 часов. Мне кажется, интересный девайс.

----------


## гость

Недавно крутил в руках этот планшет, давали на тестирование. Отличный вариант для тех, кто любит большие  устройства (диагональ 10,1), не только для развлечения, но и для работы. В А7600 есть возможность подключения bluetooth клавиатуры, удобно набирать статьи и вести онлайн-переписку. По дизайну- стильный, с очень приятным покрытием, которое не оставляет отпечатков пальцев. Батарея здесь действительно хорошая 6340mAh. Модель шустрая, имеет мощный 4-ядерный 1.3Ггц процессор. Единственный момент, который не устроил: качество  фото не очень - основная камера 5MP и фронтальная 2MP. Но это поправимо, если вы не загоняетесь качеством снимков для постов в соцсети. А так- вещь удобная и качественная, сборка отличная, ничего не скрипит и не люфтит.

----------


## гость

Планшет - штука хорошая, я на нем и работаю и фильмы смотрю. У меня lenovo Yoga 10. Про A7600 по характеристикам можно судить, что достойный вариант. Изучала его в качестве  подарка на ДР своей подруге. В итоге заказала из Китая.

----------


## DEN

Lenovo молодцы. В последнее время у них добротные девайсы, недорогие, но очень качественные. Хорошая альтернатива Samsung и Asus. У последних ценники зашкаливают, хотя по дизайну и начинке Lenovo не уступает. Сам думаю переходить на китайский смартфон, уже присмотрел себе Lenovo Vibe Z, планшетную линейку пока изучаю и жду официального появления на белорусском рынке.

----------


## oleg27

смотря какая модель,леново неплохая фирма..
только вот зачем ездить в москву,я вот тоже из россии покупаю здесь http://brendchina.ru

----------

